# New Law, 5 handgun limit, and 5 Long guns for citizens



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

If this came to be, my choice in no particular order is, Beretta 92A1, Glock 19, 1911 Commander, Ruger GP100 4 inch, Ruger MKIII. M4 Carbine, Remington 870, Ruger 10/22,
Henry BigBoy 38/357, Ruger Gunsite scout in 308.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

SHHH, don't give them any ideas!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How to evade obeying silly laws like the proposed one: Join ISIS, or the Mafia, or one or another Mexican drug cartel.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Maybe I would just go to jail. Or hide half. uhh, I mean a quarter of my guns. Is a 3" barrel a long gun? Or a 6"? <sarcasm off>


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

I would have another break in...


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, let me see:

Walther PPQ 4" barrel.
Either a Walther PPS/CCP or Glock 43 for concealed carry.

I'm not a long gun person, because I don't see the need for a long gun for self defense, but if I had to choose, it would be an AR-15 and a good tactical shotgun.

I don't need much. I get good at one gun and stick with it. Right now, my gun is a PPQ and I'm going to stick with it.


----------

